# What did he have onboard?



## BigBoldJohn (Jul 7, 2006)

* Parked next to this lorry at the Lincoln Antique Fair this week. What the hell was he transporting?*


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Ask Mrs By-Gaslight!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If I tell you, I would have to kill you. 8O


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

This is the haulage firm which moves young ladies, like Mandy, to within three miles of you.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Remus said:


> This is the haulage firm which moves young ladies, like Mandy, to within three miles of you.


I think you meant 'Rebecca'

MandyRX is one pseudonym of someone who has been trying to troll/muscle-in for free.

Could it be the same person?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Mandy?
Rebecca?

At my age what does a name matter- chance would be a fine thing.

And I wouldn't remember the name anyway!


----------

